# artic cat snorkel



## cody1995 (Apr 22, 2016)

can someone please tell me what all needs to be snorkeled out on a 2008 artic cat 400 automatic? :thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Air Intake, and both sides of the CVT (intake and exhaust)


----------



## cody1995 (Apr 22, 2016)

thanks i appreciate it.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Extend you vent lines from both diffs and the carburetor (except for the overflow, it should have a check valve and be hanging down so fuel can drain)and secure them at the handle bar pod or up the snorkels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

